# Even when it wasn't warm



## debillot

Even when it wasn't necessarily warm, there were still blue skies every day.


Could I use tot?

*Tot i que no era necessàriament càlid*, encara hi havia un cel blau cada dia.

moltes gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

I think you are changing the meaning a little bit:

Fins i tot quan no feia necessàriament bo, sempre hi havia un cel clar.

Fins i tot quan no feia del tot bo, el cel era clar cada dia.


----------



## innovator

ACQM said:


> I think you are changing the meaning a little bit:
> 
> Fins i tot quan no feia *necessàriament *bo, sempre hi havia un cel clar.  ( I think "necessàriament" sounds too English though it is gramatically correct in Catalan)
> 
> Fins i tot quan no feia del tot bo, el cel era clar cada dia.


----------



## ACQM

Hola innovator:

No ho veig com tu, trobo que "necessàriament" es fa servir també en català. Tot i així, és la teva opinió i és ben rebuda. El que no és ben rebut per part meva és que facis la marca , perquè NO ÉS INCORRECTE.


----------



## binary_death

Doncs jo crec que "necessàriament" queda com una miqueta forçat i sona potser un xic extrany, però jo ho donaria per correcte.
Tot i així, espontàniament em sortiria un: "Encara que el clima no era del tot càlid, el cel era blau tots el dies."

Salutacions!


----------



## merquiades

Fins i tot quan no feia un temps molt càlid, encara hi havia un cel blau tots els dies.
Fins i tot quan no feia calor del tot, encara hi havia un cel blau tots els dies.

No sé si aquestes frases són correctes, només volia assenyalar que falta la idea de "calor" que és important en la frase anglesa.  Tampoc no parlem del clima.  "it wasn't necessarily warm" és un moment determinat.  En altres termes, "és cert que no podem dir que faci calor avui, de fet fa bastant fred en aquest moment, i tanmateix és un dia bonic i fa molt sol".


----------



## ampurdan

Jo ho diria així:

"Fins i tot quan no es pot dir que fes calor, el cel seguia ben clar cada dia".


----------



## Cento

Hola,

Jo diria: "Fins i tot/inclús quan no feia massa/molta/gaire calor, el cel era ras/clar cada dia".

Merquiades, de les teues frases jo llevaria (treuria) "encara" de la segona oració. Trobe que en català sona redundant ("fins i tot", jo crec, ja hi aporta eixa idea) o dóna la idea que després els dies esdevingueren grisos (amb "encara" amb sentit de "fins a eixe moment").

ACQM, no estic segur si eixe ús de "no necessàriament", amb el sentit de "no del tot" és molt genuí, però a mi em sona perfecte. De la mateixa manera també diria "...no feia exacatament bo..."


----------



## innovator

ACQM said:


> Hola innovator:
> 
> No ho veig com tu, trobo que "necessàriament" es fa servir també en català. Tot i així, és la teva opinió i és ben rebuda. El que no és ben rebut per part meva és que facis la marca , perquè NO ÉS INCORRECTE.



ok


----------

